# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Groeihormonen!

## Myron94

Hallo!
Ik ben Myron, 17 jaar en zit op 5vwo.

Ik ben 1.66 en dat vind ik best klein, en zou graag wat groeien  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ik heb dingen gehoord over groeihormonen en andere zooi, maar kunnen jullie mij hier meer over vertellen. Ik wil rond de 1.80 worden, en wil weten hoe ik dat zou kunnen realiseren

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Myron94

Niemand een idee?

----------

